# 7mm-08



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Is the 7mm-08 a good rifle for a 5'9" 125lbs woman? I want to get a rifle for my wife and have a jeweler do some engraving on it to personalize it. I'm just curious if it would thump her too hard? Anyone have a wife or kid that shoots one? All input would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

It would be perfect !!!

The boys wife is 'bout that same size and she loves it !!!!!!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

That's a plus. I did some looking and found a recoil chart and it's just slightly past a 243 but has a better range and shoots heavier bullets better


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

For deer and antelope it is outstanding.

She has killed many of each, she also has taken a very nice bear with it. Her's is a T/C "Dimension"

She has a 204 barrel for the same gun absolutely a coyote killing machine...


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I'll have to look into that. I was looking at a Ruger 77 hawkeye or browning xbolt possibly the white gold medallion.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have taken a moose with a 7-08 many years ago.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Fortunately we ain't got nothing that big here


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Since you're looking for a rifle for a woman, let her decide what she likes, otherwise it will never really be her gun, it will just be one that you gave her.

I took my girlfriend out to several gun shows and local stores to let her put her hands on as many guns as possible. I had an idea of what guns I thought she might like, but we all know that some guns just feel right. I made sure she wore the coat that she was going to wear for hunting so she could tell if she liked the length of pull. We found that she preferred the shorter 12.5" length of stock. Some guns can feel too heavy and while I have no problem with them, she needs to use support.

If for some reason normal 7mm-08 rounds recoil for her to much, Hornady does make a custom lite load.

http://www.hornady.com/store/7mm-08-Rem-120-gr-SST-customlite/


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i agree with jonbnks

let her pick the one she likes or she wont be happy

and we all know if mama aint happy,nobodys gonna be happy


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is absolutely true...It's one thing I learned....Only had to give away half my stuff twice to learn it....

I'd let her pick the gun, but you should definitely pick the caliber unless you have several for her to shoot so she can feel what they recoil like. Recoil is a funny thing for many, some of the tougest people i know can't take the recoil from a 30-06. Just remember the heavier the gun the less felt recoil and the opposite applies equally (or greater).


----------



## j102 (Feb 3, 2015)

7mm-08 would be good, but a rifle in .243 or one in 30-30 would be better for women or kids. IMHO.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

243 doesn't have the bullet weights and range on larger animals and a 30-30 isn't a 300 yard gun in my book, not saying it can't be done because I know it can, but that's not what I'm looking for.


----------



## j102 (Feb 3, 2015)

texaspredatorhunter said:


> 243 doesn't have the bullet weights and range on larger animals and a 30-30 isn't a 300 yard gun in my book, not saying it can't be done because I know it can, but that's not what I'm looking for.


You are right. I only mentioned those two because you asked for a rifle for a woman. You never said it was for large game. In that case, you are right again, but please make sure she "likes" the recoil of the 7mm-08 before buying a rifle for her. It's really nothing, but it might be too much recoil for some women.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

> .243 or one in 30-30 would be better for women or kids.


WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT ?

Many places that's all you can use.

A 243 will kill most big game animals in the Lower US.

The 30/30 has killed more game then any other rifle ever...

Just saying.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't like the 243 not saying it's not a good round but I personally do not like it. It doesn't offer the bullet weights I want. I like a 30-30 but she wants a bolt gun. Besides at 300 yards a 243 has shot 600 lb ft less energy than a 7mm-08 and that's the hornady superformance compared to a 130grqin gmx. I know what she wants and I do know what I am talking about.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you're pretty spot on. The other alternatives, in my mind would be the 7x57, or 270. Both of them are tried and true killers. However the 7-08 is a short action whereas the others are long actions. If it were my choice I'd be looking for a 7-08 that she liked.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

The 7mm/08 will be perfect !!!!!

Great caliber.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

The 7mm-08 is basically the same as the 7x57 Mauser, of which I have 3. Just worked up a 120 GRN load for my boys (2800 FPS/2080 FT LBS). Recoil is just over a .243, but nowhere near a .308 or '06. With that said, weight of the rifle has a lot to do with it. A REM M7 in 7-08 is going to bite. I wish I had a .243 as a stepping stone into the 7x57s. It would be nice if she could test fire a few.

For what it's worth IMO...Most American hunters are way over gunned for the game they wish to hunt. Please spare me the Midway USA customer reviews for a .30 Caliber bullet DRTing a deer from a something or other Mag. ...Anything over a 9mm behind the shoulder of a deer will drop them. Point is, feel free to shoot the lighter bullets with moderate loads for the female or young hunters. Shot placement is what it's all about.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

NattyB said:


> The 7mm-08 is basically the same as the 7x57 Mauser, of which I have 3. Just worked up a 120 GRN load for my boys (2800 FPS/2080 FT LBS). Recoil is just over a .243, but nowhere near a .308 or '06. With that said, weight of the rifle has a lot to do with it. A REM M7 in 7-08 is going to bite. I wish I had a .243 as a stepping stone into the 7x57s. It would be nice if she could test fire a few.
> 
> For what it's worth IMO...Most American hunters are way over gunned for the game they wish to hunt. Please spare me the Midway USA customer reviews for a .30 Caliber bullet DRTing a deer from a something or other Mag. ...Anything over a 9mm behind the shoulder of a deer will drop them. Point is, feel free to shoot the lighter bullets with moderate loads for the female or young hunters. Shot placement is what it's all about.


totaly agree with this.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I completely agree with shot placement, however, I like to remove the margin of error! Also, I don't want anything getting off my property


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

Just saw your topic on the 7mm-08. I have intimate experiences with the caliber! Six or eight years ago a close friend bought a Remington Model 7 in the 7-08 for his wife. I shot & tested several load variations for her with the gun and came up with a 140 grain load running about 2600 fps that shot under 1/2 inch 100 yard groups. She used it for three years on deer then sold it to a female friend for deer hunting. I called the present owner to see if I could purchase the weapon. "Hell no was her response, first gun I really like that doesn't kick the sh** out of me!" I bought a Ruger American in the 7-08 instead and set it up with an inexpensive 3-9x40 scope, set the trigger @ 3 pounds and developed a 120 grain Sierra load running 3046 fps over the chronograph for my son-in-law. Gun shoots 3/8 inch groups with this load and the 6.7 pound (bear) gun feels like packing a toy, but kills deer exceptionally well. Ian had a 30-06 Inter Arms 10X with custom barrel, Timney trigger & French Walnut stock that sits in the gun case because of recoil. He likes the '08 so well I purchased another of the same type & caliber ($350) and set it up for my Grandson as well. He's 4 now but he & Dad will be able to hunt with same caliber & gun in a few years. I like the inexpensive American & have acquired a real affection for the 7-08 caliber as well.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

First off I am capable of using any rifle for its INTENDED purpose. However, when you take a kid or a NEW hunter that has never had the experience to take an animals life you can't explain how they will feel. I can't take the shot for them. So if at 400 yards in west Texas on a deer and my wife has the adrenaline going and has the shakes, yes, I will use a bigger caliber and allow for some error. A 243 does not have the down range energy that a 7mm 08 does. standard loads at 400 yards have between 400-500 ft/lb difference in energy. What's the difference in someone using a 22-250 on deer that can shoot and someone on a 243 that can't shoot, because it's legal, right? I don't care for killing deer with 22 cal rifles but it can be done. I don't want my wife(a somewhat inexperienced shooter) taking long shots with a smaller caliber either.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

say what you will you have your opinion and I have mine about what caliber is better and so on. I will say this clearly you do not understand the reasoning behind it. You can use a smaller caliber effectively all day long but you can enjoy time spent tracking. The whole purpose is lighter recoil but trying to keep it on my property and when we hunt west Texas she will have enough gun. But....I will nod my head and say yes sir!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't know who think you are calling cupcake and I don't care who you are or what you can or can't do read the first post I asked if anyone had experience with this round based on the size of my wife! Thank you and have a good day yourself , sir.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

You should take a look at 6.5mm options out there also, 6.5 creedmoor, 6.5x55 swede, 260 rem are all light recoiling heavy hitters. The difference in 7mm-08 vs these options is minimal if you are hand loading, but factory ammo the 6.5's are much more dynamic and flatter shooting.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have killed a moose at over 200 yds. with a 7-08, two shots and it was down for the count. First one was enough but, just to make sure I shot it again, no need for a longer pack out. Grow up guys.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks Short


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

http://www.chuckhawks.com/recoil_table.htm

this is a good illustrator of basic caliber felt recoil


----------

